# Swollen face! Is there anything I can do?



## toji53 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a Dutch doe that my girlfriend and Itried to save from being euthanized in an attempt to find her a home.She was used in a vet tech program to practice general procedureson. Well the search has gone on for about 2 months and justyesterday I found her with the left side of her face very swollen. Itook her to the vet today and I was a bit disappointed by the exam.The instrument she wanted to use to view the inside of the rabbitsmouth failed, so she never did get a good look inside. She basicallytold me in her experience when a rabbits face swells in this way itsgenerally a abscess tooth. She then proceeded to give me an estimatefor between $750 and $1700 for the removal procedure. She then told methat if she has problems with her teeth now, this probably wouldnt bethe last. 
As a student I dont have that kind of money to spend. Isthere nothing I can do for her? She still eats and drinks without toomuch trouble.


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres what I posted in the rescue section, that way we can move the discussion here:

Ifsurgery definitely is not an option, you could look into antibiotic therapy. Its very difficult to treat abscesses in bunnies because its a pus-filled sac but its encased very well. Its difficult to penetrate the abscess with oral antibiotics.

Ive heard success stories from people using injectable antibiotics. Its more of a straight shot to the abscess. I think it would be worth discussing with your vet. Youve got nothing to lose, right?

Heres the link to our resource center with lots of info on abscesses and treatment:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11791&amp;forum_id=10

My Max's thread is the "tooth root abscess" thread. Also, be sure to check out those last 2 articles on non-surgical treatment. 

Maybe someone else will have some advice, but I really think it looks like a tooth root abscess..


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2007)

It could also be a jaw abscess, unrelated to the teeth. Those are rather common too. Often surgery is not possible for those due to their position and the most effective treatment that I've heard of is the penicillin injections, although opening the abscess up and implanting an antibiotic bead is also a good option.

Could you take her in to a rabbit expert? There might be a better vet near you listed in our Rabbit Savvy Vet Lists.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=9


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

Darn, I wish I'd known about that list, I'd have much rather taken her to someone who's known to be knowledgeable! Then again I was pretty desperate since I have class until 5 everyday,making it hard to make appointments!


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh man, I just went to check on her and she was wheezing pretty bad. I looked closer and realized she was only breathing from 1 nostril; her left side was sealed from a yellow discharge. I took a warm cloth and gently dissolved the mucus and got her nostril open, but it appears that side of her face is so swollen it's making it hard to breath from her left nostril. :sighWhich is probably why it sealed up...


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've cleaned her up the best I know how and because I haven't seen her move since brought her home around 6 last nigh, I gave her some water through a syringe. I filled up her water bottle so I can keep an eye on whether she's drinking or not. Right now I can tell she's feeling pretty terrible...


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm doing my best to keep my other rabbit away from the situation and handled as little as possible for now. The discharge from Jazzy's nose has gotten me worried about possibly spreading the infection to him. Is this something he could easily catch and when I do have to come in contact with him in the next few days, is washing my hands beforehand enough minimize the possibility of spreading it?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2007)

Ugh, so sorry everybody missed this.It's hard to tell if somebody has posted twice (or more) in a row because we can only see the name of the poster and not the time of the post. 

Always feel free to send the Mods PMs to let us know you have a pressing question. 

Here's a whole whack of info on Pasturella and Abscesses.It's very complicated (and misunderstood), but it's unlikely your other bunny will be affected. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12007&amp;forum_id=10

Hope this works out for both of you. 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2007)

I bumped the IMOM emergency assistance thread for you. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17175&amp;forum_id=16

Please check out their site. 

You have to follow the application instructions VERY CAREFULLY. There are no shortcuts. But you may qualify for this.

You will have a problem becausethe bunny isn't spayed, so if approved,that will also have to be done at the same time. 

If you do qualify, we can ask our members to make donations to IMOM toease the burden on them. (Iauto-donate monthly, it's IMO a great cause).

Also keep trying to reach some rescues, you've been trying to rehome the bunny, you took her in with that intention,that should hopefullyqualify you for some rescue discounted vet care.

Here's hoping this all works out. 



sas


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

Another thing to keep handy is one of those baby bulbs used for sucking snot out of a baby's nose.

I use this for my Max at least once a day to suction anything out. It really helps clear them up.


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

I woke up this morning to find her on her back with her head wedged behind her litter box. She not moving on her own,she's in so much pain she can't even keep her head end a position where she can breath. I can't believe it's come to this in 2 days, but I can't let her be in pain anymore, and I don't have the money to rush her into an emergency room and the chance they could do anything to help her is very slim. My girlfriend works at Petsmart and is going to take her to Banfield to be put to rest. :cry3 She'll be in a better place than she is right now...


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear this.

Rest in peace little one. Bless you for giving her a second chance at life, even if it was only for a brief time. 

:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, little girl. :sad:


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

i am so sorry, but remember that you did everything that you could. . . sometimes fate works against us. . .


----------



## toji53 (Jan 22, 2007)

She's gone... I left for class for two hours and came home to find she had pass away. I don't know how this happened.She was fine two days ago and was up, eating, and alert just 12 hours ago. May she rest in peace...


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2007)

Rabbits can go downhill very fast. Im glad at least that she is in a better place. Again, bless you for taking such good care of her while she was here. Not many people would have done so.

Binky free little one. :rainbow:


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry things ended as they did. :bunnyangel:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I'm so sorry to hear about this. You did everything you could to help her in her last days, and gave her a happy home with you to enjoy before crossing the Rainbow Bridge. You did everything you should have...and you obviously loved her very much.

:tears2:

Binky free and healthy now across the Rainbow Bridge, little Dutchie sweetheart...we all love you and we're happy you got a happy home during your final time here...

:rainbow::bunnyangel:

I can post something for you about her in the Rainbow Bridge section,if you'd like (if someone hasn't done so already). We're here for you, Hun...

Much love,

Rosie*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, I missed this, I'm so sorry.

She is in a better place now, binky free sweetheart. You did what you could. She just couldn't hang on anymore. ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 24, 2007)

:rip:I'm so sorry to hear what happened...your little girl is now binkying free. You certainly did what you could for her, and I'm sure she knew that you were trying to help her and that you surrounded her with love, but sheknew it was her timeto go. 

Another beautiful soul crosses the bridge to play with the other bunnies...

:sad:


----------



## Greta (Jan 25, 2007)

I&#39;m so sorry :rose::rainbow:


----------

